# Classic BMW paintings



## WDE46 (Feb 21, 2013)

Does anybody know of some good prints of paintings of some old BMWs? I would prefer an old racing car in action like a 1930s 328 roadster. I've found only a couple and I'm not happy with them. I really need something to frame above my couch in my new apartment.


----------

